# Bourbon drinkers



## Tricky73

I know it’s strange I’m an Irish man yet I drink Bourbon not whiskey or whisky. Currently my go to is Maker’s Mark, Woodford reserve or bulleit. I drink it neat with one ice rock. 

What’s your go to bourbon drink either at home or out at a bar? In Northern Ireland where I live as you can imagine bars stock plenty of scotch and Irish and bourbon is few and far between I can usually only get Maker’s mark or bulleit in pubs. They all stock JD but I cannot stand it.


----------



## w4tchnut

I’m not Irish , but I’m a bourbon man myself. Woodford is my preferred poison at this time. 
Here in the States, the big 1.75l bottles run around $60. 

Not that long ago, I preferred Irish whisky, not sure why my taste changed. Bourbon seems so much smoother now. 

Haven’t tasted Scotch in a long time. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tom V.

Well...I am a bourbon lover. I have a boatload of favorites. To start: Elijah Craig, Old Forrester Statesman, any EH Taylor,I W Harper are consistent favorites.

Tom V.


----------



## rwbenjey

Lately, I've been enjoying Old Forester 1920. Other favs:

- Four Roses Single Barrel Barrel Proof
- Knob Creek Single Barrel (cask strength)
- Noah's Mill
- Willet Family Reserve
- Woodford Reserve Double Oaked
- Booker's
- Stagg Jr.
- E.H. Taylor Single Barrel
- BTAC


----------



## Gunnar_917

My two favourites are:


Micthers - anything from the brand is great but their 10YO is something else

Noah's Mill


----------



## dwaym0

If you ever make it out to Colorado, Breckenridge Bourbon is one of my favorites. Relatively small distillery still. Starting to be sold more widely but not a staple of a wide range of stores.


----------



## grovester

I used to live in Lexington, KY so I do have a bit of knowledge in this topic. My favorites are Woodford Reserve and Four Roses Small batch. Angels Envy is another good one.


----------



## Joved

HI,

My go to Bourbons are: well you can't really drink Bourbon with out appreciating the cheap stuff also, so Jim Beam white label and Four Roses yellow label are quite often in my shopping cart. Of the better stuff, I gravitate towards the high rye stuff, Buffalo Trace, Old Forester and Woodford Reserve. Of traditional style Bourbons Wild Turkey and Knob Creek get my votes. Traditional wheated Bourbons are really not my cup of "tea", but on a hot summer day, one of those in a tall glass filled with ice is as refreshing as anything!


----------



## dafuture

Oprhan Barrel's Barterhouse. It's my favorite bottle of anything, full stop.


----------



## rewind

I Love them all, but my sipping bourbon is Woodford Reserve on ice. Mmmm, gota get another one b-)


----------



## SLWoodster

Second on the Breckenridge, beautiful town. Woodford Reserve was under appreciated, served on international Delta flights for a long time then only in first class. Have you tried Basil Hayden?


----------



## Mnmcoll

Over here it is either Four Roses or Blanton's.


----------



## brdet

To be pedantic, bourbon is whiskey! But not the other way around.

Everything mentioned so far is a good choice. Really hard to go wrong with bourbon. Even the cheapies can be delicious. Even Williams, which goes for about $14 a bottle here, is a solid example. Wild Turkey 101 goes for about $25 and I'd say it's worth it.

Some of the craft distilleries can be hit or miss. High West out of Utah make some of my favorites. Bulleit and Templeton are great as well, although I'm getting into the ryes here. 

It's an open secret that a lot of these craft distilleries bought their whiskey from a single mega-distiller in Indiana, at least in their early years, not sure if that's still the case. However, it doesn't make it any less tasty. 

Congrats on choosing a path less traveled, at least in your region. It's sure to be a rewarding one.

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## venom550pm

Blanton's is my go to for bourbon. Having said that I also like Basil Hayden's and Elmer T. Lee. But if someone else is buying, I don't complain!


----------



## sailon01

So many good Bourbons so little time. I typically have always drank Makers Mark but lately I've been into Woodford Reserve, and recently purchased a bottle of Buffalo Trace not to mention a few Rye's. I have been really enjoying the Templeton 6 year Rye. Nice and spicy note and as a lover of the Sazerac its a perfect compliment.


----------



## Gunnar_917

Because photos


----------



## marcbull

Zivania, here in Cyprus.


----------



## slcbbrown

dwaym0 said:


> If you ever make it out to Colorado, Breckenridge Bourbon is one of my favorites. Relatively small distillery still. Starting to be sold more widely but not a staple of a wide range of stores.


The spiced bourbon/whiskey is outstanding but not cheap.


----------



## Mayhem421

You guys have all the good ones covered!
+1 for Woodford, Michters, anything from Four Roses, E.H. Taylor.

I lived in Utah for 5 years and my go to was High West out of Park City. They keep getting better and better.


----------



## SwissArmyTenor

I've always been happy with JB Black, but always on the lookout for better. Funny, I don't care for bourbon straight, but LOVE it with a coke. Single malt scotch is my straight preference.


----------



## dkauf

Blanton's Straight from the Barrel (SFTB) is one of the best bourbons for the money IMHO. While it isn't released to the US market, it's fairly easy to order from the UK and definitely worth the extra few steps to acquire. Really top notch stuff. The Blanton's Gold (also not a US release) isn't far behind either


----------



## venom550pm

dkauf said:


> Blanton's Straight from the Barrel (SFTB) is one of the best bourbons for the money IMHO. While it isn't released to the US market, it's fairly easy to order from the UK and definitely worth the extra few steps to acquire. Really top notch stuff. The Blanton's Gold (also not a US release) isn't far behind either


I have the gold, I do like it. I haven't tried the SFTB yet...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## mak1277

Blanton's
Basil Hayden's
Four Roses Single Barrel

I'm not a fan of Bulleit or Woodford really.


----------



## srankin1826

Costco's Kirkland branded Bourbon is very good for the price.

Sent from my moto x4 using Tapatalk


----------



## TaylorBG1

Evan Williams Black Label
Elijah Craig Small Batch Bourbon 12 Year Old

I like it, as for me this two the best!)


----------



## horrij1

I used buy Blantons as my go to brand, but recently I have been buying Angels Envy. They finish it in a port wine barrel, pretty good stuff, they sell it as Costco.


----------



## Canderson2589

I’ve tried my fair share of bourbon and I’ve yet to find one better than Basil Hayden’s. Usually runs between 35 and 40 per 750ml bottle. It’s well worth the extra $10, compared to Maker’s Mark, and holds up to, and often exceeds $50 bottles, I’ve tried. All IMHO of coarse.


----------



## CMSgt Bo

I only drink Breckenridge Bourbon and drive vintage Land Rovers...


----------



## Genco

Woodford is my "house" bourbon, but Angel's Envy and Blantons are two of my favorites.

If you haven't had Angel's Envy, it is fantastic.


----------



## Humbucking

I know its getting tacky, but I still love Pappy.


----------



## BDIC

I was a whiskey drinker for years and only recently switched to Bourbon and oddly, have no desire to drink anything else !!! For me so far it's Woodford, Blantons and Bulleit.


----------



## Rescue

dafuture said:


> Oprhan Barrel's Barterhouse. It's my favorite bottle of anything, full stop.


Agreed on this. I managed to get 2 bottles of Barterhouse last year, one is still untouched. Also scored a couple bottles of Orphan Barrel Entrapment (25 year canadian whiskey), drank one and the other is sitting next to the Barterhouse.

My "go to" used to be Blantons because it was hard'ish to find, had a strong following, but the more I tasted others, I realized it wasnt as good as its cut up to be (in my opinion). Four Roses Single, Angels Envy Rye, Jeffersons Ocean are the more commonly stocked in the house, the latter 2 unique flavors.


----------



## knowwears

Angel's Envy...mic drop...


----------



## Tohono Rat

Last week, I was playing poker at the local casino. There was a older guy who spent the night telling us all how rich he was and how much he brought to gamble for the weekend. Despite my silence, he offered to buy me a drink. I do not drink while playing cards, so I declined. He offered again. I politely refused again. More bragging. So, on the sixth offer to buy me a drink, I turned to the waitress and ordered a Pappy Van Winkle 23. A double. It was delicious. He stopped offering to buy me drinks after he got the bill.


----------



## a8tomic

Whistlepig is really good. $90+ a bottle, but wow, you can (I should say, "I can") really appreciate the difference. 
I second the Bulleit votes here. I'm surprised it's one of the few available in Ireland! The Bulleit family only started to revive the brand no more than ten years ago. I met Tom Bulleit by chance as he made a publicity tour in Hendersonville, Tennessee; nice guy. Bulleit also uses product placement to great effect; seems I've seen their distinctive bottle in every other movie I've seen lately... Their aged black label variety is syrupy and smooth as the best I've had.
Eagle Rare is good, but I admit I cannot tell it from the much more economical Larceny Bourbon, which I also love.
I'm lucky enough to live about two hours from the southernmost end of the Kentucky "Whiskey Trail" (a pilgrimage through several distilleries there). I take this as a sign that God wants me to drink Bourbon... and I'm fine with His decision! Jack Daniel's and George Dickel are 45 minutes from my girlfriend's house, and a beautiful scenic 45 minutes it is.

Oh, almost forgot my new economical-but-great "whisky"... Pendleton 1910. Canadian (!) but rich, sweet, smooth and drinkable to a dangerous degree!

I think this thread could be better with prices (sorry to be so vulgar, haha). So here are the Nashville prices:
Pendleton 1910 $31 / 750mL
Bulleit $30
Bulleit Black Label $69
Larceny $36
Eagle Rare $45
Whistlepig $90

In Kentucky (one hour away), I've found prices to be ~20% lower on all alcoholic beverages, and no sales tax. Net savings almost 30%! Needless to say the border-area stores are popular!
Interesting thread.
-Tom


----------



## GrouchoM

Knob Creek Single Barrel Reserve 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## mpatton4re

I'm with you... I can't stand JD. Maker's Mark is pretty tasty!!


----------



## Joved

Well, the temperature here in Helsinki is now 32°F and it is raining, so I will officially declare Bourbon season over and Single Malt season open.
This does not, of course, mean that I will not drink Bourbon, it only means that I will also drink Bourbon.


----------



## mumblypeg

Out at a restaurant or bar, it's usually Knob Creek or Buffalo Trace. At home it's Woodford Reserve and Jefferson's very small batch.


----------



## Dejekt

I prefer scotch and japanese, but when I drink bourbon it is usually four roses single or eagle rare


----------



## sabgr8jr

-Any of the Booker's batches are usually a strong and tasty drink. I have had the 18-01, 18-02, and 18-03 batches this year which have a nice sweetness on the tongue and a good warm feeling on the way down. I also enjoy Blanton's when I can get it. My most recent bottle is W.L. Weller 12 year which is supposed to be from the same lineage as Pappy. I have seen plenty of online information claiming that is true. For about 30 USD it is a really nice bottle.


----------



## gmads

Moved from Maker’s Mark to mostly TX Whiskey as a go to. But for bourbon, been dabbling with the Balcones Texas Blue Corn Bourbon or Garrison Brothers


----------



## Joved

I fought off the yesterdays gloom, drizzle and cold by opening a Knob Creek Straight Rye; "A sunshine in a glass". 
Made me feel happy...


----------



## sabgr8jr

gmads said:


> Moved from Maker's Mark to mostly TX Whiskey as a go to. But for bourbon, been dabbling with the Balcones Texas Blue Corn Bourbon or Garrison Brothers


That TX Whiskey is pretty good stuff! It goes on sale pretty often and I snatch a few big bottles up!


----------



## seedubs1

Rowan’s Creek or Noah’s mill for me.

Or sometimes I get out of the bourbon and into some Ardbeg or Laphroaig.....


----------



## Steve Warren

I live about three miles as the crow flies from the Jim Beam distillery and bottling plant. Jim Beam, Knob Creek, Booker Noe, etc... all bottled there. A little bit further up the road is the Four Roses facility. On up the road to Bardstown, Kentucky is the rest of the bourbon makers. I used to be able to smell it from my house. Love to sit out and smoke a fine cigar, drink good bourbon, and talk watches with my dogs.


----------



## thrills

I moved to a new city a bunch of years ago and was trying to ward off boredom somehow. A friend loved scotch and it repulsed me (along with most other whiskey), so I decided to learn.

After a bit of googling a strategy of starting with bourbon surfaced. A good intro for its sweeter, vanilla characteristics. It took a bit of 'training' to get a handle on the bourbon, but then I was hooked.

I'm still repulsed by scotch!


----------



## Cryslay33

if you ever make it Alaska i'll recommend you a shot of the Alaskan salmon flavored vodka, its my true love and so is the american honey and Noah's mill


----------



## mkim520

Im a blanton's man, hard to find but at the price it cant be beat


----------



## huntfortime

Tricky73 said:


> I know it's strange I'm an Irish man yet I drink Bourbon not whiskey or whisky. Currently my go to is Maker's Mark, Woodford reserve or bulleit. I drink it neat with one ice rock.
> 
> What's your go to bourbon drink either at home or out at a bar? In Northern Ireland where I live as you can imagine bars stock plenty of scotch and Irish and bourbon is few and far between I can usually only get Maker's mark or bulleit in pubs. They all stock JD but I cannot stand it.


I'm with you on those choices. I love bourbon with one ice cube.


----------



## Moondancer

Woodford Reserve Double Oaked, and as the three ice cubes melts it arrives at the magic point.


----------



## mt_timepieces

IMO bourbon is best neat with few drops of water. Ice make it a bit harsh especially rye.

Sent from my SM-G965U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## kellyon

Straight Edge was really my first bourbon that I got into and it still holds a soft spot in my heart. It was my dad's go-to growing up so it was the first taste I was able to sneak. Last week I ordered nice three pack bourbons on https://zyn.ca/ in Calgary as a Christmas gift for myself. The set includes Michter's Small Batch, Straight Edge and Eagle Rare. So now my bourbon cabinet has grown quite a bit.


----------



## seedubs1

Moondancer said:


> Woodford Reserve Double Oaked, and as the three ice cubes melts it arrives at the magic point.


Prefer my woodford with just a bit of water to cut the alcohol so that I can taste it.


----------



## Buschyfor3

Woodford Reserve or Blanton's


----------



## BDIC

knowwears said:


> Angel's Envy...mic drop...


This.


----------



## mpatton4re

That makes for a very Merry Christmas 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## 71 TRUCK

I got lucky and was able to pick up two bottles of Blantons on my last cruise.
I also have been drinking Four Roses single barrel.
I like to take an ice cube let melt about half way then remove the ice cube leaving the melted water.
It is just enough water to really open up the flavors of the Bourbon.


----------



## SJFitz

I made a batch of poor mans pappy 3 weeks ago and tried it for the first time last night. It is excellent. 60% Old Weller Antique 107 - 40% Weller 12. It is nuanced and complex, and just right with the heat from the 107 and the W12 takes the tiny bite out of it. Highly recommend.


----------



## TMats

I generally do not stick to just one brand, but rather prefer to sample a variety of bourbons at different price points. That said, I admire master distiller, Jimmy Russell, who has made Wild Turkey’s offerings since 1953! At a bar (which is rare), I order Wild Turkey 101. At home, I think I have 4 different bourbons, but since I’m praising Jimmy Russell, I’ll recommend one of his offerings in the “Russell’s Reserve” line or Kentucky Spirit.


----------



## Croatan128

Weller 12 year 
Very Old Barton (very cheap but hard to find)
Pappy


----------



## GreenManalishi

For everyday bourbon, I really like McKenna 10 or Old Forester 1920. I think the 1920 is my favorite. Also, does anyone know what kind of mixer goes with this Pappy stuff? I'm thinking coke, but I'm open to suggestions.


----------



## ccl127

Old Forester is the best mixing whiskey. For drinking straight, try Blantons it's great.


----------



## Mathy

GreenManalishi said:


> For everyday bourbon, I really like McKenna 10 or Old Forester 1920. I think the 1920 is my favorite. Also, does anyone know what kind of mixer goes with this Pappy stuff? I'm thinking coke, but I'm open to suggestions.
> 
> View attachment 14004079
> 
> 
> View attachment 14004083


See the McKenna 10year just one best overall whiskey at San Fran spirits awards.

https://gearpatrol.com/2019/04/04/best-bourbon-whiskeys-san-francisco-spirits/

I'd like to get my hands on a bottle, amongst many others. Not so easy here in UK to get bottles outside the more usual suspects.

Sent from my VKY-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## Joved

GreenManalishi said:


> For everyday bourbon, I really like McKenna 10 or Old Forester 1920. I think the 1920 is my favorite. Also, does anyone know what kind of mixer goes with this Pappy stuff? I'm thinking coke, but I'm open to suggestions.


Nice choices! My bet for mixing with Pappy is equal measures of solitude, leisurely pace and comfortable surroundings.... But your mileage may wary, so if it's Coke then make it real Coke and none of that synthetic stuff they keep pushing nowadays!!! 
Enjoy!


----------



## susko

Tricky73 said:


> I know it's strange I'm an Irish man yet I drink Bourbon not whiskey or whisky.


To be fair bourbon is a whiskey. All bourbons are whiskeys, not all whiskeys are bourbons 

Wild Turkey Rare Breed is my sipper of choice. Blantons "Straight From the Barrel" (overseas markets only) is my fancy drinker.


----------



## Etennyson

Four Roses Single Barrel or Blantons are my go to bourbons. Keep them at all times. Although, the Blantons has been hard to get the last few years.


----------



## walknot

Right now, first few sips of Makers Mark 46. I approve.


----------



## AlexC1202

I'm more of a scotch drinker myself, but I always enjoy a good dram of Woodford Reserve or Four Roses Single barrel.


----------



## Catatafish

I get the 1.75l bottle of Evan Williams for $26 for my daily drinker. If someone else is buying I like the Bullit Rye.


----------



## Stevencjain

Blantons, Weller, Willett...those are my Bourbon of choice. Willett 4 year has been what I have been drinking the past few weeks-Yummy


----------



## Stevencjain

Gunnar_917 said:


> Because photos
> View attachment 13148149


Great Shot


----------



## Gunnar_917

Stevencjain said:


> Great Shot


Thanks


----------



## Ross13

For a reasonably priced bourbon, Buffalo Trace.


----------



## meking

dwaym0 said:


> If you ever make it out to Colorado, Breckenridge Bourbon is one of my favorites. Relatively small distillery still. Starting to be sold more widely but not a staple of a wide range of stores.


A family friend who lives in L.A. and travels all over the country mentioned Breckenridge was one of his favorites. Going to have to try it!


----------



## meking

Joved said:


> HI,
> 
> My go to Bourbons are: well you can't really drink Bourbon with out appreciating the cheap stuff also, so Jim Beam white label and Four Roses yellow label are quite often in my shopping cart. Of the better stuff, I gravitate towards the high rye stuff, Buffalo Trace, Old Forester and Woodford Reserve. Of traditional style Bourbons Wild Turkey and Knob Creek get my votes. Traditional wheated Bourbons are really not my cup of "tea", but on a hot summer day, one of those in a tall glass filled with ice is as refreshing as anything!


I agree with everything you said. I've tried plenty of "really nice" bourbon, but I keep going back to Jim Beam white label and Four Roses yellow label. Excellent "staples" at a really great price point. Also, Four Roses yellow label makes a really nice Old Fashioned.


----------



## meking

Stevencjain said:


> Blantons, Weller, Willett...those are my Bourbon of choice. Willett 4 year has been what I have been drinking the past few weeks-Yummy


Willet is not my favorite, but if you ever get the chance to tour their distillery, do it. Very cool property. Smaller operation than other massive names in the area, and they have barn cats walking around.


----------



## meking

Tohono Rat said:


> Last week, I was playing poker at the local casino. There was a older guy who spent the night telling us all how rich he was and how much he brought to gamble for the weekend. Despite my silence, he offered to buy me a drink. I do not drink while playing cards, so I declined. He offered again. I politely refused again. More bragging. So, on the sixth offer to buy me a drink, I turned to the waitress and ordered a Pappy Van Winkle 23. A double. It was delicious. He stopped offering to buy me drinks after he got the bill.


Him not saying "Nice choice! Make that two!" right after you ordered it was a good sign he was full of crap.

Well played.


----------



## taegel9

When I'm not drinking beer it's gotta be Maker's with a couple of cubes.

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## WilliG

Blanton's is my favourite. I always buy a bottle for my Mum for Christmas- she is a bourbon gal, too. I also like Buffalo Trace and Knob Creek.

Gentleman Jack is my go-to everyday Bourbon, when I don't want something fancy.


----------



## GrouchoM

It's National Bourbon Day today...drink up for the good of our country!


----------



## JimD303

Did someone say bourbon?


----------



## AngelDeVille

I had someone gift me a bottle of Makers Mark, and it was nice, but the taste was a bit too “busy” for me, but I wouldn’t turn 4 fingers down if it was offered to me. But if I had to choose a bourbon, I much prefer it to Beam, crow or granddad...

I’m a Crown Royal whiskey and Beef Eater or Tanqueray gin man primarily.

EDIT: no matter what the booze, none of those fru fru flavors, apples, twigs and berries, sandalwood, patchouli or whatever, that crap will get you kicked in the nuts..


----------



## LosAngelesTimer

When I'm drinking in volume - Buffalo Trace
Sippin' - Weller Antique 107 Wheated Bourbon or one of the High West blends
Looking for something ultra-smooth - Basil Hayden

I'd also like to give a shout out to Stolle & Wolf, a PA-based whiskey distillery that was recently started up by an old friend. Somehow, he managed to score Dick Stolle as head distiller. If you know anything about American Whiskey, you'll likely recognize the name. The man is a legend.


----------



## JimD303

Had to snap some pictures while on vacation in Montreal with my Tudor. Shown with an Old Fashioned, a Vieux Carre, and a Champ de Mars.


----------



## trappster

I like Buffalo Trace - inexpensive and good.

Also like Basil Hayden.

Recently tried Templeton Rye, which is pretty decent as well.


----------



## ryanboude

Whistle Pig is my go to for a little once a week treat. Cedar Ridge Iowa Bourbon and Four Roses are other routine selections. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jz1094

I love bourbon, that and watches are my collector hobbies. I absolutely love all Buffalo trace offerings. BT, Weller, Pappy, Eagle Rare. They are all great!


----------



## JimD303

jz1094 said:


> I love bourbon, that and watches are my collector hobbies. I absolutely love all Buffalo trace offerings. BT, Weller, Pappy, Eagle Rare. They are all great!


I need to find some Weller, that's one of the few that everyone speaks well of, I just haven't been able to find yet. Pappy I've had out, but haven't found a bottle to take home yet.


----------



## Gavinr

I live Bourbon as much as the next man, but let's give some of the Tennessee whiskeys their due. Dickel #12 is dam good stuff especially for the price.


----------



## JLater

JimD303 said:


> I need to find some Weller, that's one of the few that everyone speaks well of, I just haven't been able to find yet. Pappy I've had out, but haven't found a bottle to take home yet.


Had this a few weekends ago at a hotel bar in Philadelphia. A friend raved about it in advance of me trying it, but honestly I still really prefer Basil Hayden.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## carlosimery

I don’t drink Bourbon


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Joved

carlosimery said:


> I don't drink Bourbon
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You should start, now that you partook to this thread. Go ahead, you will find a whole new world to smile with!

Anyways, I found two new bourbons to like this summer; Evan Williams Single Barrel and Old Grand Dad 114. That OGD 114 makes one mean Old Fashioned!!!


----------



## eblackmo

My personal favourites are:

1) Michters 10 year old single barrel although the small batch isn't bad either.
2) Henry Mckenna bonded aged 10yrs.
3) Hudson Baby Bourbon
4) Clyde May's aged 5 years
5) Angel's Envy


----------



## Gunnar_917

Joved said:


> You should start, now that you partook to this thread. Go ahead, you will find a whole new world to smile with!
> 
> Anyways, I found two new bourbons to like this summer; Evan Williams Single Barrel and Old Grand Dad 114. That OGD 114 makes one mean Old Fashioned!!!


At a guess, That guy just wanted to get to 100 posts making a post like that


----------



## ryanboude

eblackmo said:


> My personal favourites are:
> 
> 1) Michters 10 year old single barrel although the small batch isn't bad either.
> 2) Henry Mckenna bonded aged 10yrs.
> 3) Hudson Baby Bourbon
> 4) Clyde May's aged 5 years
> 5) Angel's Envy


I love your #3, 4, and 5! Are #1 and 2 similar or completely different tasting notes?
I'm going to have to add these to my list to search for. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gunnar_917

ryanboude said:


> I love your #3, 4, and 5! Are #1 and 2 similar or completely different tasting notes?
> I'm going to have to add these to my list to search for.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


They are kind of similar. Michter's 10YO is by far my favourite bourbon that I've had so far.

Funny part is it's not that easy top find in the US; I've seen it more often in Australia and selling for a lot cheaper too!


----------



## ryanboude

Gunnar_917 said:


> They are kind of similar. Michter's 10YO is by far my favourite bourbon that I've had so far.
> 
> Funny part is it's not that easy top find in the US; I've seen it more often in Australia and selling for a lot cheaper too!


Now you've piqued my interest! 
My friend is a distributor... I'll have to ask them if they can find it 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mak1277

eblackmo said:


> My personal favourites are:
> 
> 1) Michters 10 year old single barrel although the small batch isn't bad either.
> 2) Henry Mckenna bonded aged 10yrs.
> 3) Hudson Baby Bourbon
> 4) Clyde May's aged 5 years
> 5) Angel's Envy


I really like Hudson Baby...I avoided it for no good reason for a long time, but I think it's excellent.


----------



## lakjat

I just started with Bourbon with Makers Mark. I really enjoyed it... Now it finds a place in my collection......


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## azfishman

I tend to stick with Woodford or Jeffersons. Sometimes I will try something new, but usually I just ask the folks at the shop for a recommendation. 

Way back before Pappy Van Winkles was out of control $$, I was wandering around Total Wine when one of the employees asked me if there was anything special I was looking for, as good employees are wont to do......So I say, Do you have any Pappy's? Assuming that the answer is always not a chance. She sallied off and came back a few minutes later.....We have these two. 15 year old and 10 year old, I can't recall the exact name. Which one would you like, Sir?.......Um. can I get both? Of course. I think I paid 80 for one and 120 for the other. I gave the 10 year old to my pops, which he promptly drank, declaring it "decent enough". I put a sticky on the 15 year old bottle saying "Save for later" and stuffed it into the back of the cabinet. Fast forward to a few years ago, and sitting around the kitchen table at work, the talk is about what bourbon everyone is drinking and I mention I have a bottle of Pappy's. Turns out the price on those bottles are pretty high. I went back to my local shop, and asked for some advice. In the end, I sold it in a few minutes online and pocketed the cash and bought a nice bottle of Four Roses that I enjoyed thoroughly, but I always wonder if the Pappy's was worth it, or it was just hype.


----------



## gaurdianarc

rwbenjey said:


> Lately, I've been enjoying Old Forester 1920. Other favs:
> 
> - Four Roses Single Barrel Barrel Proof
> - Knob Creek Single Barrel (cask strength)
> - Noah's Mill
> - Willet Family Reserve
> - Woodford Reserve Double Oaked
> - Booker's
> - Stagg Jr.
> - E.H. Taylor Single Barrel
> - BTAC


Nice choices 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## deeee

Just picked up a bottle of Maker's Mark 101 Proof at the duty free. Anyone try it before?

Usual bourbon of choice is Maker's Mark 46.


----------



## adam_svt

LOVE bourbon as well. however I must say and I know I'll catch some hate for this but its all relatively the same. One time I used to work at this bar and we had a lot of different bourbons. This guy was there with his friends claiming he knew bourbons like the back of his hand. expert this and that. He wanted to try a high end bourbon (forget the name) was like $30 for one shot. talked all about the characteristics and taste notes. Then asked for one that was significantly cheaper. The bartender accidentally poured the same one and he didn't know. He then tasted it and spoke about the difference in taste and showed his friends how much different this "lower tier" bourbon was lmao After the first one they all taste relatively the same just like all or most other liquors.


----------



## Lodi

I'd like to start to drink bourbon, and this thread increased my desire, do you think that a bottle of Woodford Reserve could be good starting point?


----------



## JimD303

Lodi said:


> I'd like to start to drink bourbon, and this thread increased my desire, do you think that a bottle of Woodford Reserve could be good starting point?


I'd say something like Makers 46, Bulleit, or the like could be a good starting point.

Keep it at 80 proof, pour over ice, or mix into something like an old fashioned until you start to get a taste for it.

Unless you're already a whiskey guy in which case go big! ?


----------



## JimD303

adam_svt said:


> LOVE bourbon as well. however I must say and I know I'll catch some hate for this but its all relatively the same. One time I used to work at this bar and we had a lot of different bourbons. This guy was there with his friends claiming he knew bourbons like the back of his hand. expert this and that. He wanted to try a high end bourbon (forget the name) was like $30 for one shot. talked all about the characteristics and taste notes. Then asked for one that was significantly cheaper. The bartender accidentally poured the same one and he didn't know. He then tasted it and spoke about the difference in taste and showed his friends how much different this "lower tier" bourbon was lmao After the first one they all taste relatively the same just like all or most other liquors.


Us professional alcoholics can taste a difference. I've refused mixed drinks with poor bourbon in them before.

Some people can, many can not... but I've paid $30 plus on a pour before and it's been worth it.

To each their own. Knob Creek and Bulleit are my mixers these days.


----------



## dbrumbach

Eagle Rare is my go to. In the U.S. it retails for $32+ a bottle. It is the younger (10yo) sibling of a member of the famed Buffalo Trace Antique Collection, Eagle Rare 17. That in itself makes it hard to beat. My second fav is another younger sibling of the Antique collection, Sazerac Rye at 6 to 8yo. The older brother is 18.....


----------



## time&tide

I'm fond of Four Roses Small Batch, Makers 46, or Angle's Envy as my regular drinkers. I'm also partial to Blanton's, but I can't stomach paying more that $100 for a bottle.


----------



## zygomatic21

I'm also a fan of Four Roses Small Batch and Makers 46. I also drink Blade and Bow - a nice wheated bourbon that sips really nicely. If you can find it, it is reasonable ($50) and good to drink.


----------



## TimeIsOnMySide

Makers. Not the sexiest name to throw out but my first love and will always have a bottle on hand. 

1792 BiB is fantastic and been my daily lately

Russell’s Reserve 10 year. Incredibly smooth. 

McKenna 10 year also an easy drinker 

Bulliet 10 year. I’m seeing a pattern here lol 

Most but not all Booker’s. They’re all good but for instance the first release of 2019 was just alright. Not a $75 bottle imo. 2 and 3 were fantastic neat while the 1st was a mixer for me. Haven’t got my hands on the latest yet

For a Johnny Come Lately, recently tried Oak and Eden. Very good but different. It was, idk, spicy? 

Forget tasting, I’ve even never seen a bottle of Pappy. But I’m in a couple of lotteries this year. 

Not trying to be controversial but what do people like about Basil Hayden? Mind you, it’s not bad but it’s underproof and imo waaaaay overpriced. I don’t get it.


----------



## Kahuna

I'm not much of a bourbon drinker but I was down in Maysville, Ky on a business trip and we tried some Pogue bourbon. I thought the stuff was amazing.


----------



## time&tide

zygomatic21 said:


> I'm also a fan of Four Roses Small Batch and Makers 46. I also drink Blade and Bow - a nice wheated bourbon that sips really nicely. If you can find it, it is reasonable ($50) and good to drink.


I'll have to see if I can find Blade and Bow, though I haven't seen it and having recently moved to Utah I find that bourbon is a little more difficult to track down.


----------



## double

There are many I enjoy, but Four Roses Single Barrel is my favorite.

Buffalo Trace was another one of my go to bourbons, but it's scarce is my area now.


----------



## StrangeQuark

Woodford Reserve is my absolute favorite (especially their Double Oaked), but Basil Hayden's is not bad. For mixers, or even occasional sipping, Ezra Brooks 90 proof is surprisingly good for the price. I mean, EB doesn't have much in the way of layers or complexity, but it's no Old Crow by any means.


----------



## StrangeQuark

Oh, and back to the OP: I didn't see anyone mention it, but Jack Daniel's isn't actually a Bourbon. It's a Tennessee Sour Mash, which is the whiskey equivalent of sour-dough bread. I'm not a fan of JD, either.


----------



## alutz

Everyday choices are Buffalo Trace and old forester 100 proof

Weekend choices Old Forester 1920 115 proof
Calumet single rach 10yr
New Riff single barrel

Special occasion Colonel E H Taylor single barrel and small batch bottled in bond.... so smooth and delicious

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## cruzmisl

Funny this comes up now since about a month ago I posted a picture of two of my favorite things. Since then a few bottles of Blantons crossed my path and a bottle of 25yr Rhetoric.

Part of the fun is trying to acquire these bottles. I'm a drinker not a collector. When I get them, I pop the tops and enjoy.

I remember about ten years ago before the Pappy craze I stumbled across a few bottles just outside Sevier county in Tennessee. They were at a liquor store off the highway. Sevier is a dry county and we needed some booze for the week. I bought them, drank them and enjoyed them. In retrospect, had I saved them, I'd have made thousands over the list price I paid . Oh well, at least I can say been there, done that, have the t shirt.










Sent from my SM-G960W using Tapatalk


----------



## Farbey80

Michters, Buffalo Trace, Angel Envy, Eagle Rare.... all good and inexpensive bourbons.


----------



## meking

double said:


> There are many I enjoy, but Four Roses Single Barrel is my favorite.
> 
> Buffalo Trace was another one of my go to bourbons, but it's scarce is my area now.


Agreed on Four Roses Single Barrel.

The Four Roses yellow label is a good mixer, too.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## adam_svt

Love Angel's Envy and Basil Hayden!!


----------



## yankeexpress

adam_svt said:


> Love Angel's Envy and Basil Hayden!!


What watch will you be selling after speed posting to 100 posts?


----------



## angeleno310

danbranan said:


> Oh, and back to the OP: I didn't see anyone mention it, but Jack Daniel's isn't actually a Bourbon. It's a Tennessee Sour Mash, which is the whiskey equivalent of sour-dough bread. I'm not a fan of JD, either.


I've long been confused about this but have come to believe that JD is a bourbon AND a tennessee. Some bourbons go through the Lincoln county process (most notable these days is the new longbranch from wild turkey which uses mesquite and not sugar maple charcoal).

Jd, dickel, and uncle nearest can be in the Tennessee subcat, but I think they qualify as both. 50% corn mash, new charred oak barrels, etc...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## morsegist

Jack Daniels all the way. Beverage of choice for Frank Sinatra!


----------



## kilawolf

That a nice assortment!


----------



## kilawolf

JimD303 said:


> Us professional alcoholics can taste a difference. I've refused mixed drinks with poor bourbon in them before.
> 
> Some people can, many can not... but I've paid $30 plus on a pour before and it's been worth it.
> 
> To each their own. Knob Creek and Bulleit are my mixers these days.


That is a nice assortment! Bulleit 10 year has been my current favorite.


----------



## dfwcowboy

Garrison Brothers has been my go to bourbon for a number of years now. It's made here in Texas and at one time was only available locally and then in a 4 state area. I think it may be available in most of the US now. Their small batch bourbon sells for about $80 and is well worth it. Their single barrel and cowboy bourbon is significantly more expensive with the latter being hard to find. It's a little better now, but at one time you either had to attend the release at the distillery or have a buddy who owned a liquor store and could hold a bottle for you. They are still a small operation ran out of two barns in the Texas hill country with the goal of making the best bourbon they possibly can. All of the ingredients are sourced from Texas except for rye which doesn't grow well here. All the bottling is done by volunteers and it's actually somewhat hard to get a volunteer slot as they go fast.

This is not a bourbon to mix, nor is it a bourbon to throw back shots. It's a sipping whiskey all the way and while there are certainly better bourbons out there, none I know of can be had for the price.


----------



## Mvale87

Woodford reserve double oaked is my go-to everyday bourbon. Blanton’s gold is on another level but is incredibly hard to find in British Columbia now. For some strange reason it’s very easy to obtain in Alberta/out east.




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Brocktoon73

WL Weller. As others have said, it's the juice that Van Winkle is culled from. And I like a sweeter wheated bourbon.


----------



## SolarPower

Sad news it evaporates


----------



## Mvale87

SolarPower said:


> Sad news it evaporates


You lucky dog. One day i hope to be fortunate enough to score a bottle of pappy. I've been to the lottery twice here and I only scored a bottle of blanton's. Also, when it gets that low you have about 2-3 months until it goes bad. Drink it up 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SolarPower

Mvale87 said:


> You lucky dog. One day i hope to be fortunate enough to score a bottle of pappy. I've been to the lottery twice here and I only scored a bottle of blanton's. Also, when it gets that low you have about 2-3 months until it goes bad. Drink it up
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Trust me it won't go bad


----------



## ShortOnTime

Woodford is my standard go-to. I can get it easily where I live and it's stocked on american airline flights. I would go for makers as a second choice, particularly when I'm out. I'm a big fan of breckenridge as well. 

I haven't had the opportunity to try many of the special edition or aged versions of bourbon brands I like.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## cruzmisl

Hmm, lots of bourbons are delicious. Here's a few of my favorites.









Sent from my SM-G960W using Tapatalk


----------



## MohiMedia

ShortOnTime said:


> Woodford is my standard go-to. I can get it easily where I live and it's stocked on american airline flights.


I flew American routinely between chicago and nyc for 2 years and never realized this.

So far, Angel's Envy has been my favorite, but I still have a lot more to try.


----------



## mgonz12

I'll echo others Woodford reserve is great ! Wild turkey rare breed is great as well this year's bottle is 116 proof! Bought a bottle of angels envy and while it is definitely smooth it doesn't have the most character.


----------



## onyourwrist

I am bourbon crazy, but I always have Blantons on on hand, so that must be my favorite at the price point. I've had several Jeffersons By the Sea, they always seem slightly different every time. 

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## Dr4

Bulleit Bourbon for me. Over one big ice cube.


----------



## 71 TRUCK

In April 2019 while in the Islands on a cruise I lucked out at a duty free store. I picked up a Blantons single barrel a Blantons Streight from the barrel and a Blantons gold.








I also like Four Roses single barrel.


----------



## Mathy

UK local here, ever envious of US bourbon boom right now, so many fantastic bourbons or so it seems but good luck getting them here and even online if you wanted to take the ouch! on price, they are sold out.

Although it seems many great lesser know bottlings are hard to come by in any US states outside South too as I understand.

However I stumbled upon this bottle of uncommon Basil Hayden's in stock in a UK liquor merchant and had heard good things as to its smoothness of Taste and mouthfeel.










Im on the fence about it still. Certainly smooth and warm easy drinking but I feel for lack of character and true standout notes, it gets lost in cocktails that's for sure but as a sipper it's growing on me.

I still prefer my go to Maker's Mark by a fair margin.

Cheers all


----------



## upupa epops

Mathy said:


> UK local here, ever envious of US bourbon boom right now, so many fantastic bourbons or so it seems but good luck getting them here and even online if you wanted to take the ouch! on price, they are sold out.
> 
> Although it seems many great lesser know bottlings are hard to come by in any US states outside South too as I understand.
> 
> However I stumbled upon this bottle of uncommon Basil Hayden's in stock in a UK liquor merchant and had heard good things as to its smoothness of Taste and mouthfeel.
> 
> Im on the fence about it still. Certainly smooth and warm easy drinking but I feel for lack of character and true standout notes, it gets lost in cocktails that's for sure but as a sipper it's growing on me.
> 
> I still prefer my go to Maker's Mark by a fair margin.
> 
> Cheers all


IMO, a lot, I mean a LOT, of that is hype, amplified like never before by social media. Sure there's a ton of bourbon on the shelves, I'm guessing of average quality, but how many times have I seen posts with unopened bottles, even in this thread. It's like a status symbol, oh look I got this limited or hard to find bottle etc. My prediction, it's unsustainable for a lot of those distilleries and it will take 5-10 years to see who makes it.


----------



## Mathy

upupa epops said:


> IMO, a lot, I mean a LOT, of that is hype, amplified like never before by social media. Sure there's a ton of bourbon on the shelves, I'm guessing of average quality, but how many times have I seen posts with unopened bottles, even in this thread. It's like a status symbol, oh look I got this limited or hard to find bottle etc. My prediction, it's unsustainable for a lot of those distilleries and it will take 5-10 years to see who makes it.


Yeah Bourbon like other industries has gone through boom and bust before, it's at an all time high but that correlates with many other consumption markets where people are seeking quality over quantity and 'authentic' and 'artisanal' experience etc. Can be hard to sort the hype and buck makers from the rock solid products.

Basil Hayden's itself is old and well established and didn't seem on radar so much, but I know what you mean on the proliferation of new brands. The other bourbons that spring to mind that have received recent years praise in social media or because they won an award are McKenna's 10 and Russell's Reserve 10. I haven't tried either so cannot comment.

Sent from my VKY-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mathy

if anyone has time to track down a niche brand and procure, maybe help support the little guy as they say? Some of these, having looked at a few, sound real nice. 
https://uproxx.com/life/best-bourbons-from-smaller-distilleries/

Sent from my VKY-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## AutomaticTime

Anyone tried Uncle Nearest? It's a small company owned by Jack Daniels. Very good stuff


----------



## FarmKid

I like to mix it up. I will usually change it after two bottles. My last three were Buffalo Trace, Elija Craig, and now I am into a bottle of Bulleit Rye.


----------



## adam_svt

LOVE Angels Envy Rye


----------



## cruzmisl

cruzmisl said:


> Hmm, lots of bourbons are delicious. Here's a few of my favorites.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960W using Tapatalk





> IMO, a lot, I mean a LOT, of that is hype, amplified like never before by social media. Sure there's a ton of bourbon on the shelves, I'm guessing of average quality, but how many times have I seen posts with unopened bottles, even in this thread. It's like a status symbol, oh look I got this limited or hard to find bottle etc. [/QUOTE
> 
> Weller gone, Peerless gone, Blanton's gone (found three more tho for $45/bottle) and Rhetoric half done. The Michters 10yr I am saving. Last of two bottles. I drink my stuff. What's the point of having it if you're not going to drink it?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960W using Tapatalk


----------



## shaunlawler

Love a WT 101!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JD10

Antique 107 but hard to come by now. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jhauke

Woodford is my go to, but I do love me some Pappy 23yr when I travel.
















Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Foxgal

Love Bourbon! For anyone who has the fortune to travel to Kentucky (it's really beautiful!), highly recommend visiting the Bourbon Trail. The shelf at the Bourbon Bar in Bardstown would make you drool! We did a tour of the Maker's Mark distillery and, bonus!, they had an exhibition of Chihuly glass at the same time. Gorgeous grounds and very informative. Picked up a small bottle of their cask strength. Delish!


----------



## rower003




----------



## cruzmisl

I love me some 1920!

Sent from my SM-G973W using Tapatalk


----------



## Mickey®

Willett or Blanton's...if I recently spent 10k on a watch then Buffalo Trace   ...
If out I can drink Four Roses or Basil Hayden.
I despise Woodford or most anything from Beam family except Makers is fine.

Got this for when my son was born in 2001&#8230; Not to be opened for 21 years.


----------



## cruzmisl

Your "21" year Makers reminded me of a bottle my friend made for me years ago. There's more of a guarantee I won't open it lol. How he managed to weld the frame around the bottle without damaging the label is beyond me. When I want to drink it, I need to pull out the angle grinder.

J.

















Sent from my SM-G973W using Tapatalk


----------



## Mickey®

cruzmisl said:


> Your "21" year Makers reminded me of a bottle my friend made for me years ago. There's more of a guarantee I won't open it lol. How he managed to weld the frame around the bottle without damaging the label is beyond me. When I want to drink it, I need to pull out the angle grinder.
> 
> J.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G973W using Tapatalk


Can you call him friend huh? ?


----------



## cruzmisl

Haha! Good point but yeah, he's a really good friend.

Sent from my SM-G973W using Tapatalk


----------



## Tommywine0

I have really enjoyed Weller, but this bottle is almost gone & it's a b!¥€# to find.










A friend convinced me to try some port cask finished bourbons: Woodinville & Angels Envy. They taste fine, but they don't taste like what I think of as bourbon so I'm a little bummed.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## steelcityfishanddive

I finally got into the ABC vault program and was hoping they had the OF Birthday but sadly were out of it. I selected a bottle of Weller 12 to try out. Should be here this week.


----------



## rower003

OF Birthday is much better than Pappy IMHO. I’ve been privileged to have had a free taste of every year they’ve ever made.


----------



## steelcityfishanddive

I haven't bought into the Pappy hype as I'll never pay the secondary price for them. I'd certainly like to try a taste one day. It's crazy, the Weller 12 was $30 through the Vault program but what people drive the price up to is ridiculous. Still going to keep an eye out for OF Birthday.


----------



## brian_timepieces

I gotta learn more about bourbon so I’m glad I found some recommendations in here. Will have to look into some of these


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## steelcityfishanddive

It can be one hell of a rabbit hole. Just like watches, guns, cars, or any other crazy hobby.


----------



## BLeistner

Elijah Craig Barrel Proof for sippin'......Basil Hayden for mixin'

If you haven't tried the Maker's Mark 46 yet, I would encourage you to do so.

Sláinte!


----------



## steelcityfishanddive

My ABC vault pick arrived today.


----------



## cruzmisl

Nice score! It would appear Thursday December 17th was a good day for both of us. I have been diligent the last several weeks and picked up these two bottles today for $160/ea. A few bucks over retail but worth it in my opinion. It's going to be a great Christmas and New Years!!

If you don't mind me asking, what did they charge for the Weller?









Sent from my SM-G973W using Tapatalk


----------



## steelcityfishanddive

$30. Ridiculous what people are running stuff up to. I'm trying to find an Old Forester Birthday. Retails at $150 but seen it marked up to $700.


----------



## cruzmisl

Oh that's a good price! Your 100% right on the ridiculous pricing out there. I've been trying to get a bottle of Old Fitz 9, 13 or 15yr but I refuse to pay the ridiculous secondary pricing. I'll pay a little bit of a premium but not the astronomical prices some people/greedy liquor stores are asking. Sadly though, others buy these bottles which reinforces the secondary market pricing and hoarding practices. It's too bad because I think it makes it a difficult hobby for new enthusiasts to participate in. 



Sent from my SM-G973W using Tapatalk


----------



## ekeyte

I've been getting into bourbon more. I used to only drink Irish whiskies or Scotch, but I'm starting to broaden my horizons a bit. Years ago I drank Blanton's pretty frequently but now you can't find it anywhere. It's still my favorite.

My dad is a huge bourbon nut and has good relationships with a lot of stores, so he gets his hands on some interesting stuff that most people (me included) have to hunt for. I'm starting to enjoy the hunt, though.

Daily bourbon, Buffalo Trace (which isn't impossible to get in Austin). I also just bought my first bottle of Suntory last week which I've enjoyed a lot.

Daily scotch, I like Macallan 12yr and Lagavulin 16yr with a cigar. Laphroaig is great as well.


----------



## sashko

Bulleit 10yo


----------



## Jim Addy

Woofford Reserve Double Oak. 

Jim


----------



## Arainach

If anything I have too many bottles of bourbon sitting around....some variety is nice, but if we're honest most of the time I just crack open a bottle of Four Roses - Yellow for mixing, Small Batch for sipping.


----------



## MAT4150

Four Roses Small Batch. Great in cocktails or neat.


----------



## zevon

Hi,
I take a sip of bourbon from time to time,but I am no expert.My dad however was a huge fan of Wild Turkey and I inherited his small collection,most of it older bottlings,some Blanton`s and others too.










Richard


----------



## zevon

Hi
Wild Turkey Sherry Signature










Richard


----------



## zevon

Hi

























Richard


----------



## meking

Don't know much about the how or why, but here in Ohio, bourbon in limited supply is distributed around the state for sale to the public on specific days. I've been going to my local liquor store early to get in line to see what comes in (silly to some of you, I'm sure, but it gets my up and out nice and early). 

The past couple weeks I've had the opportunity to buy some good stuff, including: Blanton's, Weller (Special Reserve and 107), Angel's Envy ("regular" and Rye), Calumet Farms 15 yr, Bookers, E.H. Taylor (missed out on this one), and a few others. I've enjoyed bourbon for years, now I'm enjoying the hunt as well (although it sucks to have to hunt for it).


----------



## zevon

Hi


















Richard


----------



## zevon

Hi
Wild Turkey 101 proof,older bottle










Richard


----------



## GrouchoM

zevon said:


> Hi
> Wild Turkey 101 proof,older bottle
> 
> View attachment 15969916
> 
> 
> Richard


I'm content with my new bottles of WT101.
Are these old bottles unopened?

Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


----------



## zevon

Hi
Knob Creek










Richard


----------



## zevon

Hi
Blanton`s Gold Edition



















Richard


----------



## zevon

Hi
Wild Turkey 1855 Reserve










Richard


----------



## zevon

Hi
Wild Turkey Tradition










Richard


----------



## zevon

Hi
Wild Turkey Limited Edition Ceramic










Richard


----------



## Rakovski

Buffalo Trace and Makers Mark. Both smooth and budget friendly.


----------



## zevon

Hi
Wild Turkey Lore




























Richard


----------



## zevon

Hi









Richard


----------



## zevon

Hi









Richard


----------



## GrouchoM

zevon said:


> Hi
> View attachment 15995163
> 
> 
> Richard


Not Bourbon

Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


----------



## zevon

GrouchoM said:


> Not Bourbon
> 
> Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


that is your opinion


----------



## WastedYears

A sour mash is a type of bourbon.


----------



## GrouchoM

Is Jack Daniel’s Bourbon? The Definitive Answer


To start the new year right, let's put to bed the 'Is Jack Daniel's bourbon?' argument once and for all.




thewhiskeywash.com





Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


----------



## WastedYears

GrouchoM said:


> Is Jack Daniel’s Bourbon? The Definitive Answer
> 
> 
> To start the new year right, let's put to bed the 'Is Jack Daniel's bourbon?' argument once and for all.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thewhiskeywash.com


Reading that article it seems that zevon was right after all, it does seem in fact to be a matter of personal opinion.


----------



## GrouchoM

WastedYears said:


> Reading that article it seems that zevon was right after all, it does seem in fact to be a matter of personal opinion.


Well, the US government and JD disagrees with you.

Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


----------



## zevon

Hi









Richard


----------



## zevon

Hi










Richard


----------



## pichi826

If you don’t want to spend much money then you can’t go wrong with Bulleit.


----------



## meking

Gunnar_917 said:


> My two favourites are:
> 
> 
> Micthers - anything from the brand is great but their 10YO is something else
> 
> 
> Noah's Mill


Saw an article a while back about top 10 bourbons or something and Michter's American was on the list. I've always had it in the back of my mind, but never saw it on the shelf until recently. Grabbed a bottle and so far I've been very happy with it.


----------



## zevon

Hi









Richard


----------



## ThePeave

Buffalo trace and Makers 46 are my go to's for bourbon. For Rye, recently I've been enjoying Pikesville and High West Double Rye.


----------



## Gunnar_917

meking said:


> Saw an article a while back about top 10 bourbons or something and Michter's American was on the list. I've always had it in the back of my mind, but never saw it on the shelf until recently. Grabbed a bottle and so far I've been very happy with it.


Which one did you grab? the usual bourbon is fantastic but their 10YO bourbon is another level!


----------



## bielwatches

I started on scotch (Glenlivit for the win) and migrated over to bourbon the last couple of years. So far my favorites have to be a lot of what's coming out of the Buffalo Trace distillery like Woodford Reserve - double oak, Eagle Rare, Blanton's. I also really enjoyed the Old Forester Bottled in Bond and will get getting more of that.


----------



## bo911KM

Good bourbon for the money is Russel 10-year.


----------



## clockworkgator

Hard to beat Michter's 10 year if you can find it remotely close to retail. Same for Elmer T. Lee and Noah's Mil.. I avoid the new iterations of the Buffalo Trace antiques like the plague... they aren't what they used to be and the prices are obscene.


----------



## YoungFatherTime

As an everyday sip Four Roses $20.
Blantons right now for my special occasions.


----------



## discerningtime

Not a huge rye fan. Woodford, Elijah Craig, Uncle Nearest, Bulleit, Angels Envy, Jefferson’s Ocean aged.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Joved

Currently in rotation: Sazerac Rye, Eagle Rare, Rittenhouse, WT101, Knob Creek 9yo ("When festive, you'll love having a mouth full of Knob"), Bunnahabhain 12yo and the obligatory Ardbeg 10.
Oh, and of course white Jimbo and VAT69. Funnily enough; I have quite a lot of variety on what I like to buy when it comes to mid to high tier stuff, but for the cheap stuff I have been settled in to these two for decades.


----------



## mp88g

Woodford is great. Two others that are excellent but rare are Colonel EH Taylor and Wellers. Worth a try if you can find them.


----------



## Sergeant Major




----------



## Drl1211

Eagle Rare is absolutely fantastic if you can find it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## YoungFatherTime

Eagle Rare, Wellers, EH are all hard to find… usually small local stores.


----------



## Swantombomboy

Heaven Hill Bottled in Bond


----------



## kg19989

Wood fire Reserve and Willets. Prior to catching Covid and now having jacked up smell and taste (been a year) I was a 100% Michter’s man (thank you Bobby Axelrod for introducing me )


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Robotaz

Drl1211 said:


> Eagle Rare is absolutely fantastic if you can find it.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That’s so crazy to hear. I used to get Eagle Rare for $23. It’s a damn shame what has happened to the market. I won’t buy any of it anymore. Bourbon has gotten to be for suckers.


----------



## Robotaz

zevon said:


> Hi
> 
> View attachment 16011105
> 
> 
> Richard


That is a very old bottle. EWSB is 2014 or so now. Still good, but overpriced.


----------



## troye219

Four roses single barrel is one of my favorites and the price is very appealing too


----------



## StephenR

I usually get a bottle of Blanton’s for my birthday each year, just the Private Reserve (brown label). Being of good Scottish heritage I’ll always have a nice single malt in the cupboard, but also often wonder why . Basil has been a favourite as well, Elijah Craig has been on my list to try, obviously nothing top shelf or exclusive here, I don’t know that I’d appreciate it enough to get value from it.


----------



## SiDave

The new single barrel elijhah Craig barrel proof single barrel picks are amazing for $80


----------



## topslop1

Buffalo trace is an easy pick here in Dallas Texas. Most places have it stocked up too. If I'm going for something a little dryer.. a Rabbit hole Rye will do the trick


----------



## farrandswit

I like Angels Envy and Suntori Yamazaki for sipping.

I do confess that I think Crown Royal is one of the most underrated "average" whiskeys available. Perfect for a poker game or when multiple drinks are to be had.


----------



## robaruba

Four Roses single barrel, Eagle Rare, Blanton's


----------



## distinguish1906

Loving Basil!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 03hemi

Tricky73 said:


> I know it’s strange I’m an Irish man yet I drink Bourbon not whiskey or whisky. Currently my go to is Maker’s Mark, Woodford reserve or bulleit. I drink it neat with one ice rock.
> 
> What’s your go to bourbon drink either at home or out at a bar? In Northern Ireland where I live as you can imagine bars stock plenty of scotch and Irish and bourbon is few and far between I can usually only get Maker’s mark or bulleit in pubs. They all stock JD but I cannot stand it.


JD's not a bourbon, but rather a sour mash.
Only "corn liquor" (whiskey) from Bourbon county, Kentucky can be called bourbon, all else is sour mash, whiskey, corn liquor or whatever you wanna call it. fwiw.
Drink it neat here.


----------



## 03hemi

brdet said:


> *To be pedantic, bourbon is whiskey! But not the other way around.*
> Give this man a gold star!


----------



## cruzmisl

03hemi said:


> JD's not a bourbon, but rather a sour mash.
> Only "corn liquor" (whiskey) from Bourbon county, Kentucky can be called bourbon, all else is sour mash, whiskey, corn liquor or whatever you wanna call it. fwiw.
> Drink it neat here.


It doesn't have to be made in Kentucky to be called bourbon.

Sent from my SM-G998W using Tapatalk


----------



## Watchout63

Sipping on a JD Honey while perusing this thread. I've been a bourbon / whiskey fan for a few decades. My go to's are Woodford Reserve and JD Honey. I like to experiment with other brands and small batches from time to time. enjoy


----------



## Ed B.

Buffalo Trace.



gmads said:


> Moved from Maker’s Mark to mostly TX Whiskey as a go to. But for bourbon, been dabbling with the Balcones Texas Blue Corn Bourbon or Garrison Brothers


+1 for TX Whiskey!


----------



## 03hemi

cruzmisl said:


> It doesn't have to be made in Kentucky to be called bourbon.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G998W using Tapatalk


That's true, same exact stuff, but it can't be called Bourbon then.
It can only be called "bourbon" if it's from that county of Kentucky.


----------



## cruzmisl

No, that's a myth.

Check it out,






Five Rules that make it Bourbon - Sherlock’s Marietta - East Cobb







mariettawineliquorbeer.com


----------



## robaruba

Among nationally available, reasonably priced, and accessible bourbons, Four Roses single barrel is, for me, an excellent, reliable bourbon


----------



## Hams911

Blanton’s has been my favorite bourbon for years. I spent a lot of time in Kentucky for work back in the mid 2000s and got to know the brand well. Unfortunately for me it caught on big time in the last 2 years and it’s near impossible to get unless special ordered which still doesn’t guarantee you get a bottle. Just like Rolex I used to get these two things at a discount and now refuse to pay over msrp for either haha.
Rant over enjoy the drinks fellas!


----------



## robaruba

Hams911 said:


> Blanton’s has been my favorite bourbon for years. I spent a lot of time in Kentucky for work back in the mid 2000s and got to know the brand well. Unfortunately for me it caught on big time in the last 2 years and it’s near impossible to get unless special ordered which still doesn’t guarantee you get a bottle. Just like Rolex I used to get these two things at a discount and now refuse to pay over msrp for either haha.
> Rant over enjoy the drinks fellas!


I love Blanton's, but where I live (Madison, Wisconsin) it's nearly impossible to find. As you suggest, Hams911, this seems to be the case everywhere. Just the other day, I was talking to an employee at my favorite local liquor store about Blanton's. She said they get a couple of bottles every three months, and these sell immediately.


----------



## Hams911

robaruba said:


> I love Blanton's, but where I live (Madison, Wisconsin) it's nearly impossible to find. As you suggest, Hams911, this seems to be the case everywhere. Just the other day, I was talking to an employee at my favorite local liquor store about Blanton's. She said they get a couple of bottles every three months, and these sell immediately.


I had no clue but my brother told me they sell 4x over retail through third party resellers. Unbelievable! I haven’t found a direct replacement for when I can’t get Blanton’s but also enjoy basil Haden, woodford and four roses but none really hold a candle to Blanton’s IMHO.


----------



## StephenR

robaruba said:


> I love Blanton's, but where I live (Madison, Wisconsin) it's nearly impossible to find. As you suggest, Hams911, this seems to be the case everywhere. Just the other day, I was talking to an employee at my favorite local liquor store about Blanton's. She said they get a couple of bottles every three months, and these sell immediately.


You make me feel very lucky, where I am in Australia I usually have no trouble finding all four iterations of Blanton’s… probably paying too much tho!


----------



## Hams911

StephenR said:


> You make me feel very lucky, where I am in Australia I usually have no trouble finding all four iterations of Blanton’s… probably paying too much tho!


Wonder the shipping cost I could have you send some this way!


----------



## robaruba

StephenR said:


> You make me feel very lucky, where I am in Australia I usually have no trouble finding all four iterations of Blanton’s… probably paying too much tho!


If you can actually find it in a store where I live, Blanton’s sells for $75-80 US for a bottle of the original single barrel. You can buy it online for $190 US. I’m not sure of the actual availability (I.e., whether it’s in stock) of online options


----------



## StephenR

robaruba said:


> If you can actually find it in a store where I live, Blanton’s sells for $75-80 US for a bottle of the original single barrel. You can buy it online for $190 US. I’m not sure of the actual availability (I.e., whether it’s in stock) of online options


I had a look at my local today, ‘single barrel special reserve’ (green label) $88, ‘Original private reserve’ (brown label) $107, ‘single barrel gold editions’ (red label) $160 and the ‘straight from the barrel’ (gold label) $210! This is all AUD. 

The prices have gone up a little since I last bought myself a bottle, my wife usually gets me a bottle of either brown or red label for my birthday… this explains why I didn’t get one last year!


----------



## robaruba

StephenR said:


> I had a look at my local today, ‘single barrel special reserve’ (green label) $88, ‘Original private reserve’ (brown label) $107, ‘single barrel gold editions’ (red label) $160 and the ‘straight from the barrel’ (gold label) $210! This is all AUD.
> 
> The prices have gone up a little since I last bought myself a bottle, my wife usually gets me a bottle of either brown or red label for my birthday… this explains why I didn’t get one last year!


When you factor in exchange rates, the prices are comparable. As for birthday gifts, maybe she’s telling you that you need to be extra sweet to receive it! 🙂


----------



## Prince500

Buffalo Trace. They actually put it in soap (Duke Canon)


----------



## domayotte

robaruba said:


> I love Blanton's, but where I live (Madison, Wisconsin) it's nearly impossible to find. As you suggest, Hams911, this seems to be the case everywhere. Just the other day, I was talking to an employee at my favorite local liquor store about Blanton's. She said they get a couple of bottles every three months, and these sell immediately.


I haven’t had much luck either in the Sacramento area, though I’m going to check a few places today. It’s my absolute favorite. Probably better that I can’t find it often… 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Landlockedindallas

Angel’s Envy, Elijah Craig, Woodford….currently in my bar…


----------



## BDigital2000

For go-to bourbons, I enjoy Longbranch, even though I am not a Wild Turkey fan usually, as well as Maker's Mark 46. Though if I had my choice, E.H Taylor has to be the best tasting bourbon for me. I also enjoy Sinatra edition of Jack Daniels, but that is not cheap and getting harder to find. I heard they stopped making it, but I never saw anything that confirmed that.


----------



## CousinVinny

I’ve stepped back from the bourbon drinking lately but I really enjoyed a neat bib Evan Williams. Best bang for your buck out there 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## robaruba

This week, I tried some Wilderness Trial single barrel: reasonably priced, fairly accessible, and quite good


----------



## soboy

My brother in law gave me a bottle of Wild Turkey 101 that he found in his parent's vacation home. His parents have been gone for many years and this bottle was sitting, sealed in its cardboard box, for at least 20 years in their liquor cabinet. Still had the tax stamp and metal seal, and a cork attached to the cap. I had very low expectations due to how long it had been sitting. I was as wrong as I could be. My son and I sampled it the other day, and we both agreed it was the best bourbon we had ever tasted. Nectar of the Gods - heavy on butterscotch and caramel notes. I wonder if a new bottle would taste the same? 

Edit: Here is a pic of the bottle, it must be quite old.


----------



## 03hemi

What more can I say?


----------



## robaruba

03hemi said:


> What more can I say?
> View attachment 16499308


That’s not a bourbon


----------



## 03hemi

robaruba said:


> That’s not a bourbon


Correct.


----------



## GrouchoM

soboy said:


> My brother in law gave me a bottle of Wild Turkey 101 that he found in his parent's vacation home. His parents have been gone for many years and this bottle was sitting, sealed in its cardboard box, for at least 20 years in their liquor cabinet. Still had the tax stamp and metal seal, and a cork attached to the cap. I had very low expectations due to how long it had been sitting. I was as wrong as I could be. My son and I sampled it the other day, and we both agreed it was the best bourbon we had ever tasted. Nectar of the Gods - heavy on butterscotch and caramel notes. I wonder if a new bottle would taste the same?
> 
> Edit: Here is a pic of the bottle, it must be quite old.
> 
> View attachment 16499972


There are people that would have paid you a pretty penny (actually, much more than that) for it if it was unopened. 

Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


----------



## soboy

My dad was in the wholesale liquor business in the 1950's - 1970's. He gave me these two cool pieces from his collection.


----------



## soboy

GrouchoM said:


> There are people that would have paid you a pretty penny (actually, much more than that) for it if it was unopened.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


I am sure you are correct. But sampling this sweet nectar of a bourbon with my adult son, and the two of us toasting the memory of my brother in law's departed parents (wonderful people I've known since my college days) = priceless!


----------



## GrouchoM

soboy said:


> I am sure you are correct. But sampling this sweet nectar of a bourbon with my adult son, and the two of us toasting the memory of my brother in law's departed parents (wonderful people I've known since my college days) = priceless!


That's beautiful. 
I was letting you & others know about the existence of people that buy old unopened bottles of certain labels at a large premium. After my dad passed,I found 2 unopened bottles of Old Grandad. I sold them for $200 each. 

Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


----------



## mp_chronorides

Brother's Bond has been tickling my fancy lately. 🥃🥴😁


----------



## gangrel

I was deciding what I wanted for a late night dram. Scotch has gone through the ceiling...someone posted the Balvenie Double Wood and it's wonderful, but.... Same with cognacs. Whether it's still a reflection of older tariffs, and/or other tax-related factors...and, it doesn't help that there's only 1 real liquor store in town (fixed # of liquor licenses, and it's the only one not possessed by a gas station, Wal-Mart, Wallgreens, or supermarket)...the prices are just crazy high.

So I was looking at Bourbons again. Maker's...maybe Woodforde. Gave a thought to Maker's 46, I can get that. Hmm...nice reviews.

So I got a bottle.

And a couple days ago, a replacement.
Bourbons can be somewhat one-dimensional, but the extra notes in 46...it's quite pleasant, particularly for the price.


----------



## domayotte

Hey all, my wife got me the S.O.B. (Son of a Bourbon) by Napa Valley Distilleries in Napa, CA. I was blown away. I’m a tried and true Blanton’s Bourbon guy, but I have to say I’ve been enjoying this thoroughly. (And of course, love my Longines Dolce Vita). 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mak52580

My daily drinkers are Eagle Rare, Elijah Craig, Buffalo Trace, Blanton's (when it can be found) and John J Bowman.


----------

